# HotDog Take Away Bag, finally it's here!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Mommy bought me a wonderful summer bag with the funny name: HotDog Take Away Bag! 
It comes from auntie Crystal (Pampered Pet Boutique) and we love it very much, especially the lovely details! :heart:

The material is very nice and we think it's the perfect bag in addition to our collection! 

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:




































So boring, how long does this photosession take, Mommy?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh....that bag is just adorable!!!! I love it! Ullana looks darling in it. :wub: :wub: The bag has such cute fabric and looks so comfy for Ullana to shop in.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Ullana is the *perfect *model in her new bag- which is super cute!! What a great way to take her around in!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a very pretty bag that is ! and she looks adorable 'modeling' it:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! It looks like she really likes it too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She looks great in her new bag! The stripes are very summery, nice choice!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love the bag n the colors and of course that fluff in it is beautiful !!!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

aw this just made my morning!! she's sooo beautiful  the bad is very pretty too! both of them together is just WOW


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Very pretty!! Crystal has great stuff and Ullana looks gorgeous in her new bag!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw she looks so cute in it,she posed to well,you'd think she was a professional model!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It is lovely. Your Ullana looks adorable in it. But then she would look adorable in anything :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

wow this bag is soooooo cute!!! :wub: this bag really fits the pretty girl


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Hot dog bags. One of our members used to make them, I think.

Your fluff looks adorable in that bag!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I love it too .


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

The bag is so Ullana. Both are gorgeous.:wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! Ullana looks very comfy in her new hotdog bag. The bag is so pretty and it really compliments the little girl inside. I know you and Ullie will enjoy this bag. Thanks for sharing your pretty pictures.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

That's such an awesome photo shoot!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, very cute bag with beautiful baby girl inside!! Great pics :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's so gorgeous! :wub: and that bag is too cute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, Ullana is so precious!!:wub::wub:
she looks so cute in her new bag!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the Hot dog bag!!! Ullana looks lovely in it too. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh boy! Does every Hot Dog Bag come with a gorgeous Ullana?
If so we would like a dozen hot dogs please!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love shopping with Crystal because she takes the time and tells me exactly the truth about her products. That being said, your baby is precious in the little Hot Dog Bag........love it!!! That will come in handy for you!!!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Oh my gosh....that bag is just adorable!!!! I love it! Ullana looks darling in it. :wub: :wub: The bag has such cute fabric and looks so comfy for Ullana to shop in.


Thanks Suzi! Yes, the fabric is wonderful and perfect quality for hot summers! We love it!!!



iheartbisou said:


> Ullana is the *perfect *model in her new bag- which is super cute!! What a great way to take her around in!


Andrea, thanx to you! The little 'model' says also thank you! She loves to be carried all around here! :HistericalSmiley:



LJSquishy said:


> She looks great in her new bag! The stripes are very summery, nice choice!


Thank you, Lisa! It was a hard choice, but then I took the Popsicle because the pretty stripes! 



Alice Ana said:


> aw this just made my morning!! she's sooo beautiful  the bad is very pretty too! both of them together is just WOW


Oh Shelby, thanks so much! I'm happy she has brighten up your morning! The bow comes from far away, Korea! 



angelgirl599 said:


> Very pretty!! Crystal has great stuff and Ullana looks gorgeous in her new bag!


Diana, thank you, too! I really love Crystal's shop! But I had to make one choice!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Aw she looks so cute in it,she posed to well,you'd think she was a professional model!


Michelle, thank you! I think our malts are really professional models! They love the camera, LOL!



silverhaven said:


> It is lovely. Your Ullana looks adorable in it. But then she would look adorable in anything :wub:


Awww Maureen, thanks for the compliment on Ullana! 



yeagerbum said:


> wow this bag is soooooo cute!!! :wub: this bag really fits the pretty girl


Sarah, thank you, too! We also love that bag and I couldn't resist to order it!!!



Nikki's Mom said:


> I love Hot dog bags. One of our members used to make them, I think.
> Your fluff looks adorable in that bag!


Yes, Susan, thank you. I think Sue makes it, she's from Southafrica (Crystal told me)!




sassy's mommy said:


> Awwwww! Ullana looks very comfy in her new hotdog bag. The bag is so pretty and it really compliments the little girl inside. I know you and Ullie will enjoy this bag. Thanks for sharing your pretty pictures.


Thanks so much, Pat! We both love the bag and use it every day!



Canada said:


> Oh boy! Does every Hot Dog Bag come with a gorgeous Ullana?
> If so we would like a dozen hot dogs please!


Hehe! Thanks Jilly! I think the bag is empty, but I'm quite sure you could fill it, too! LOL



CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love shopping with Crystal because she takes the time and tells me exactly the truth about her products. That being said, your baby is precious in the little Hot Dog Bag........love it!!! That will come in handy for you!!!:wub:


Also thanks to you, Dianne! I absolutely agree! Crystal helped me so much in finding the right size for Ullana. She also did a great job in helping me to get it here! :aktion033:
Thanks again, Crystal!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

What a darling photo of your girl...the bag is cute too...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue makes the most adorable bags. We have 2 Hot Dog Bags from her that the girls love.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

How adorable! LOVE the bag, and the precious little cargo inside! :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Princess Ullana! Your mommy is ready to carry you everywhere now. Alexandra she looks beyond cute in her new hotdog bag!!!! Love the pics! Happy toting!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have two bags, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hotdog bag, the colors are wonderful. Be prepared to be stopped, people love them and want to know where you got yours. 
your baby girl is a beauty:wub: she should be a model for Sue's bags


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How pretty! (And Ullana too of course!) I bet you can't wait to take her out and about in it.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Such a cutie! I like the bag, too. Does she have to lay down in it?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's my beautiful girl!! That bag was made for you girl! And you wear it well.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well no wonder they call it the hot dog bag. Because you look at Ullana in it and just have to say "HOT DOG! That's a cute little girl.":chili::chiliI'll call these dancing hot dogs instead of chilis today).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am wondering too why it's called a hot dog bag. It's such a pretty bag, does not look like a hot dog.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

lepetitecosette said:


> What a darling photo of your girl...the bag is cute too...


Hedy, thank you! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue makes the most adorable bags. We have 2 Hot Dog Bags from her that the girls love.


Really? Which ones do you have??? 



susie and sadie said:


> How adorable! LOVE the bag, and the precious little cargo inside! :tender:


Thanks, Allison! :wub:



mom2bijou said:


> Princess Ullana! Your mommy is ready to carry you everywhere now. Alexandra she looks beyond cute in her new hotdog bag!!!! Love the pics! Happy toting!


Thanks so much, Tammy! We love the new summer bag and use it asap!!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> I have two bags, but I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hotdog bag, the colors are wonderful. Be prepared to be stopped, people love them and want to know where you got yours.
> your baby girl is a beauty:wub: she should be a model for Sue's bags


Awww, Paula, thank you! I have choosen that one because the pretty summer colours! 
May be Sue needs a malt model one day, I think Ullana is prepared, LOL!!!



PreciousPrince said:


> How pretty! (And Ullana too of course!) I bet you can't wait to take her out and about in it.


Thanks so much, Ashley! We have used it several times and it's really comfy! 



heartmadeforyou said:


> Such a cutie! I like the bag, too. Does she have to lay down in it?


Thank you! Well, she lays down in it while I carry her. But sometimes she's just sitting in it here at home! 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> There's my beautiful girl!! That bag was made for you girl! And you wear it well.:wub:


Thanks again, Crystal! Isn't she cute in it??? You're absolutely right, this one is made for her!!! 



Snowbody said:


> Well no wonder they call it the hot dog bag. Because you look at Ullana in it and just have to say "HOT DOG! That's a cute little girl.":chili::chiliI'll call these dancing hot dogs instead of chilis today).


Thanks, Susan for the nice compliment! Like your dancing hot dogs, LOL :chili::chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I am wondering too why it's called a hot dog bag. It's such a pretty bag, does not look like a hot dog.


I think Sue named it a HotDog Take Away Bag because it wraps around your little baby like a hot dog bun.:thumbsup: It's a great 'swaddling' feel for those babies who tend to be nervous in a conventional carrier.

But I love Susan's explanation! It makes you say "hot dog!" when you see such a pretty little fluff in one. :wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:wub::wub:There's our precious Ullana!! She is such a lovely model for the hot dog bag. She looks just adorable, as usual!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Ullana is so cute in her new hotdog bag.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Super cute!:aktion033:


----------

